# Dallas & Friends



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Cool dogs!!! I like big dogs. :smile: The one on the top picture, does he have cherry eye? Thor had cherry eye when he was a puppy and it looked a lot like that.


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

No I don't think it's cherry eye. It's not prolapsed at all. Dallas has one third eyelid red and the other black, lol.
I suspect it's more red than usual because he sufferes from allergies (at least that is what his previous owner said) He has a vet appointment to check that out as well as his toe.

Thank you for the compliments. :smile:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

What great dogs! THey look like they all lub each other. 

Love the censors.:nono: Being the mother of a lady dog, I appreciate it. :laugh:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

They look great! i love how they hang out with each other!


----------

